# Review of Zoo Med 501 mini canister filter...



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok, I finally broke down and ordered one of these little units.

Pretty easy to assemble. I pieced everything together and filled it up with treated water. Placed it in a 10 gallon and was actually amazed at how much water movement I got over the AquaClear 30 that was on there. In fact I had to take it off because my shell dwellers did not like the extra current.

So I guess I need to break out the 15 gallon tank I have and move the shell dwellers in there and use this new filter on that tank.

I would highly recommend this filter as a small canister filter for tanks of around 10-15 gallons.

When I set up the 15 gallon tank I will take some pictures and post them here.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I love the thing. My only complaint was that no one told me about it sooner.

To whoever reported it here first, truly marvelous find. It really fits a niche that needed scratching.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

I have one on the way for 6.6g nanoish tank...gonna try and hook up a co2 feed inline using it...mini reactor...and based on what was posted here, I'll need something slowing down the output of it anyway...

Gonna try and document that project a little better that my past attempts...

Does anyone know the hose diameter on the output side of the 501?

Thanks!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would guess it's about 3/8" or so at the most. Pretty small hose.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Care to provide a link for it, for those of us too lazy to google it?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=404


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I really like the filter. I've had mine for 3 months now on my 20 long and haven't had to clean it out yet. I haven't noticed any clogging or reduction in flow. I replaced the carbon it came with w/ pillow stuffing from the penguin 170 I had on it before. I'd buy another and use them on all my small planted tanks if need be. 

I found another canister that is almost identical but cheeper. The thing is the supplier doesn't have them in stock yet because they are a new item. 

here's a link to that filter: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22285


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Got one for a year new on my 10g with shrimps and cardinals, did a nice job moving onto a Ehiem 2213 this year. Taking the 501 to my 5g.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have one coming tomorrow for my 5.5g. Good to hear it is workout out well. I wonder if the current will be a bit much for it...Any tips on slowing it down some?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

You can stuff it full of floss.

You can cut the spraybar and intake tube to custom lengths easily.

You can add extra holes to the spraybar.

You can keep the spraybar in the box and use the flow directing shield like a lily pipe.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea I have delusions of using rigid plastic piping to make knock-off cheapo in/outs. I don't care if there is a little clouding or white.. it'll still look better than giant black elbows and spraybars in the tank I would think. What size rigid tubing do I need for the hose on the filter?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

The inlets/outlets that come with the filter are actually quite tasteful. I like them. 

As for the hose size, I don't know and you'll soon have yours to measure! :thumbsup: 

Good luck.


----------

